# Contest to create new forum graphics!



## horseUSA (Apr 28, 2006)

OK here we go, I know some of you have already come up with some thoughts on replacing the forum graphics at the top of the templates. The idea is to make it say maybe the site name(ooh!), and have some content that pertains to, well the content of the site. I am not a graphics person, more like I suck, so I am asking for help from the community to come up with some graphics for the four forum templates(can scroll through on the bottom left or in your profile).

Artakus:
Need a new header graphic
Size: about 30KB
width:662px
height:105px
Download: since was purchased, need to check license before allowing download

Oceanzero:
Need a new header graphic, locate top left
Size: about 10KB
width:237px
height:128px
Download: http://www.forumtemplates.com/download.php?tid=55

Filux:
Need a new header graphic, locate top left
Size: about 10KB
width:199px
height:104px
Download: http://www.forumtemplates.com/download.php?tid=63

Filux2:
Need a new header graphic, locate top left
Size: about 10KB
width:216px
height:90px
Download: http://www.forumtemplates.com/download.php?tid=64

For Oceanzero, Filux, and Filux2 you may design a completely new header if you want(bonus points), maintain same color scheme. Please let me know if you need more psd files or info on the template.

Attached are the PSD files for these templates, now filux and filux2 have a funky logo, and oceanzero, has the blue fade, which I think the psd files will help with. Please do not hesitate to ask questions, which I probably won't be able to answer, but do try . Ok now some rules to the contest:
Any member can submit logos
Submitted logos, must be attached no hosting remotely
No limit on the number of submitted logos
Winners determined by staff
Will last till May 19, 2006
Rules may change

Prizes(Think gift certificates Amazon):
Artakus - TBA
Oceanzero - TBA
Filux - TBA
Filux2 - TBA

ENDING FIRDAY JUNE 2nd


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2006)

I know I volunteered to help out with this, and have not presented anything at all... I do fine with photo editting, but the graphic arts part, well, I basically suck at that. Here was the _best _I came up with. I know that there are quite a few of you out there that are way better at the graphics stuff. So please, kick my *** in the site graphics. Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2006)

This what I have for the banner across the top of the page, still needs work.






One I think is better,


----------



## Clave (Apr 30, 2006)

Artakus Header 1st attempt:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2006)

Submitted version,


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice Tiger and Clave...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2006)

Agreed. Good job, guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2006)

This is a submission for the Oceanzero,


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2006)

Now I liked the one Tiger did with the P-38, but the name needs to stand out a bit more I think, but dam you guys have more talent than I have with such things, I wish I was as good as you guys. 

Great work guys.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

i think i prefer tiger's other one actually, the last banner was a P-38 why not go for summit different?


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i think i prefer tiger's other one actually, the last banner was a P-38 why not go for summit different?



This one? I'll submit this one aswell then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

just been messing around for a bit, none are anything special and some are a bit blured but there's only so much you can do with 216x90 pixels, these are for Filux 2 btw, hence the vile green  ............


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2006)

I like it Evan! Is that shot taken at the same time as the one in you sig only from a different angle?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2006)

I like that one better than ur first one evan....


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I like it Evan! Is that shot taken at the same time as the one in you sig only from a different angle?



Thanks, yes, the same day.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I like that one better than ur first one evan....



I guess seeing the other ones inspired me to do something a little better.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2006)

Maybe for ur next one use a combat aircraft rather than the trainers.... I know u got some killer shots of that Zero.....


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

I do, but I don't have in flight that are worth a damn. Our Zero is in Texas for the next year or so and left just before my new camera arrived. I could try one of the ground shots though.

I will also be seeing the A6M5 in 19 more days and will definitely being getting aerial shots of that one!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

Hell of an idea, Dan! I took a pic that was a crappy pic because after cropping it was tiny, editted it up and made a banner.


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2006)

Just athought underneath the aircraft of ww2 script a head on shot of another type would look sharp to go along with the zero


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2006)

OK. heres my contribution for the filux graphic.... I made a bunch of different ones, so keep in mind the color match.... 199 x 104


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2006)

That second one down on the right with the 4 engined aircraft heading into the clouds is awesome! I also like the stacked formation on the left, third down.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, those are my favourites of those ones too, good ones Les.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2006)

don't suppose anyone can give me comments/ideas on mine and not just the mods'


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> don't suppose anyone can give me comments/ideas on mine and not just the mods'



Top left I think is best, the way the light is shining and the positioning of the text is good.


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2006)

I like the four stacked formation Les!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Very nice ones guys...heres my submission, thefirst three are for Oceanzero, the other for artakus...they dont all fill the space completely and may be a bit large, but its the best I can do...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2006)

I agree with Tiger Lanc..... The top left one is the best u've made....


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2006)

Les, I loved your one with the B-17 flying towards the clouds, I think it would look great if you can make it large and use that one as the logo.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2006)

Henk, I made those for the skin I use, which is filux....


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2006)

I know that les, but it will also look great on the Artakus skin.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm.... Sorta like this???


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2006)

It is really a great pic and would be great as a logo. Just not so stretched out so much. 

I will vote for that one for sure.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 2, 2006)

Oh well, the pics not big enough to make it fit into the guidelines of 662 x 105.... Its too thin...


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2006)

Dam, that is a shame.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (May 3, 2006)

damn, this PC doesn't have photoshop, i guess i wont be able to make mine


----------



## horseUSA (May 3, 2006)

don't worry, I know you are on vacation and will keep it open till you get back and have time to create a submission
Will till the end of May be ok?


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Then I can do some as well.


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

For Artakus, this is saved as a .GIF and is an experiment in transparency


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2006)

I would actually rather see a combat aircraft than a transport in the header logo....


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2006)

Here is one with a war bird in it, again for Artakus.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2006)

I find that much more attractive, although, I dont think u should capitalize the text, keep it as it looks in the address bar....


----------



## Henk (May 3, 2006)

I think Briton, US, Germany, Russia, Italy and Japan should be some how be involved in the logo or something like that. If someone can make that one of les with the B-17 flying into the clouds bigger and look great I will vote for it.

Henk


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2006)

Henk said:


> I think Briton, US, Germany, Russia, Italy and Japan should be some how be involved in the logo or something like that. If someone can make that one of les with the B-17 flying into the clouds bigger and look great I will vote for it.
> 
> Henk



That is quite difficult to do in the space required, I'll take my hat off to anyone who does!

I'll take your input on board Les.


----------



## R988 (May 4, 2006)

I guess I should have a go at this since it is my professional area.

Are you looking to change the entire skin or are you just looking for the banner area?


----------



## horseUSA (May 4, 2006)

just the banner area


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

don't suppose you can keep it open 'til july, then me and CC will have finished our exams and will have more time to work on them


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

It would be nice to keep it open at least for another 2 weeks then I will of finished my exams...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

Speak for yourself lanc, I have plenty of time to make them I just cant be bothered cos I know I wont be able to make a very good one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

i wish i had that much spare time on my hands


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Too busy straightening ur hair and playing with ur magical green wand Lanc, or are the sheep still feeling lonely on the cold nights????


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2006)

So what happend to the contest? It looks like no one is interrested anymore.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

I think what we have here is what we're gonna end up using...


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2006)

uhh, I now wish I was good such stuff, then I could do some, but I think there should be more suggestions.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2006)

I agree Henk..


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2006)

Here is another I have done,


----------



## Pisis (May 23, 2006)

Hmm, I'd change the font's color, this way it's way too less contrasting...


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2006)

How is this, better?


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

Text is too large in my opinion... Colour is better though.


----------



## Tiger (May 24, 2006)

Here are a couple of other versions,


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2006)

I prefer those for sure, the text is a much better size.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2006)

The one with the text in the lower left corner is the better of the 2 Tiger....


----------



## Henk (May 24, 2006)

Great work Tiger, I would also prefer the one in the left corner, but letsget other aircraft and not just those from one nation. 

I am glad to see something is happening here again.  

Henk


----------



## Henk (May 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I agree Henk..



    

Henk


----------



## Tiger (May 25, 2006)

Here is a Luftwaffe top banner,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

i'd say that's much better than the P-51 one...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Me too...


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Yep, me too.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Me three....


----------



## Henk (May 25, 2006)

Amen that one is in my opinion a winner. 

Great job Tiger.

Henk


----------



## kiwimac (May 26, 2006)

I like it too!


----------



## Pisis (May 26, 2006)

Hmm, shame I didn't have the time to make one but I like the Luftwaffe very much. But we should pay tribute to real heros of this war, you know what I mean...


----------



## horseUSA (May 27, 2006)

yes very nice tiger
any more people have additions to make, need more time? 
or should the contest come to an end in a week?


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2006)

I don't have very much time for sucha things at the moment but I'll have like inna two weeks, could you enlongen the deadline for a Month maybe?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Come on Pisis, its been long enough man, its time to get something on the board....


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

Amen les, we have been without any logo for a long time now and it would be nice to get one up there, but if there are more members who would want it to go on for a bit longer why not?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

But another month??? Nah, lets get er done now, we have several ideas to work with, and besides, theres been too many weeks since we opened this thread to get one done to wait another 4....


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

I see what you mean. When will the contest close? I hope you guys will chose a great one.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Well, I assumme there's always time later when a new random style could be added...


----------



## horseUSA (May 28, 2006)

Contest will end Friday June 2nd!
sorry pisis, but I agree that a logo is needed


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Of course, but why not to implement some good ones through the future times? There could be ie. "Tiger Scheme", "Tiger Scheme II" etc... and later also some "Pisis Schemes" - just like Filux, Artakus, etc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2006)

can you keep the filux 2 one open a bit longer, i realise i'm the only one that uses it and the only one to have submitted any but if you could hold it for a month 'til the exams are over..........


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Well I'm starting to think the contest was not needed - it can be upgraded any time imho... But on the other hand, the contest at least motivated someone...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

All we need at the moment is something to put up, so we should end it on Friday as Horse said and put up the best ones...then at later dates we can make some more and if theyre better we can always change them...


----------



## Pisis (May 29, 2006)

Xactly.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you it! Sorry for not posting for a few days, but I have been trying the Lokal Brau in Austria!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2006)

couple more..


----------



## Erich (Jun 4, 2006)

Gentlemen you need to make a neutral banner not just Luftw. material unless you plan on a rotational banner every three months

E


----------

